# cpvc



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, 
I'm switching over from copper and pex to all cpvc water supply. Any specific brands that you prefer?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GOLDFLOW for piping !


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Okay,
> I'm switching over from copper and pex to all cpvc water supply. Any specific brands that you prefer?


Really???? Imo cpvc is crap. Hate it. VERY brittle after exposed to heat. Makes even just tightening a packing nut on a angle stop challenging.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Okay, I'm switching over from copper and pex to all cpvc water supply. Any specific brands that you prefer?


Any brand that used the lubrizol formula is the same product. It has the the product name of Flow Guard Gold I believe

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I prefer copper but if I have to use CPVC, prefer CPVC schedule 80.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Gargalaxy said:


> I prefer copper but if I have to use CPVC, prefer CPVC schedule 80.


I think the quality of copper and pex can't compare to cpvc.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> I prefer copper but if I have to use CPVC, prefer CPVC schedule 80.


Gargalaxy is the most interesting CPVC man in the world. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Okay,
> I'm switching over from copper and pex to all cpvc water supply. Any specific brands that you prefer?


Why??


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I think the quality of copper and pex can't compare to cpvc.


Totally agree. I'm doing more commercial than residential and almost 95% , the plans called for CPVC schedule 80 or better. When is my choice, prefer copper but sometimes is about budget and time.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Really....REALLY :furious:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Really....REALLY :furious:


And you thought Home Depot was a problem? 

We have seen our enemy, and he is....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> And you thought Home Depot was a problem?
> 
> We have seen our enemy, and he is....


Biz, I really don't care what you think about me or my jobs but if my best customer (around $100k a year) prefer sch 80, will be sch 80....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Your best customer is a cheap SOB :thumbsup:

Here's the difference. Unless he was my ONLY customer I still wouldn't install that crap. Word gets around real fast in this trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

cpvc is easier and cheaper and glue is cheaper than propane and tubing cutter wheals, expanders and crimpers. Plastic for me.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah yes, cheaper (your profit is less). Easier (you can't bill as much). Faster (you can bill even less). 

But you will be done sooner which gives you more time to sit by the phone and play solitaire 


Little fish, little pond :thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

As you wish


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Biz, I really don't care what you think about me or my jobs but if my best customer (around $100k a year) prefer sch 80, will be sch 80....


Apologies Gar...:notworthy:

That was not a swipe at you personally. NH and I share an ongoing hatred for the general path downward our trade seems to be on. My comment was lamenting the spec of CPVC, not that you are putting it in. If the only way to land the gig is to work with CPVC, then so be it.

Allow me to finish the plagiarized old saying..._*We have seen the enemy, and he is us. *_

As in, our own trade selling itself down the river with an ever increasing willingness to cheapen our work. We all deal with it. Just look at the threads regarding the new plastic faucets and no-lead fittings.

Again, no disrespect to you or your skills was intended.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> cpvc is easier and cheaper and glue is cheaper than propane and tubing cutter wheals, expanders and crimpers. Plastic for me.


Why is "better" not in your list?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

In 10 years it will be the norm.

The union is even jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

No it won't. Maybe down south but anywhere freezing happens, only the foolish and the greedy will install it. The only place you can buy it around here is hardware stores and Home Depot. You should take some time and look into the thousands of failures that have occurred with the crap.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Put it in and move on. I didn't make it. If it's approved, go for it.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Why??


Why not?
Innocent till proven guilty, right?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is my opinion fro an Inspectors point of view.
1. Both are approved materials.
2. Both materials have their own flaws and failures.
3. When I was working in the trade I tried both materials in my business with different opinions of both.
A. Pex can look pretty amateur no mater how much you clip it especially when hot water runs through it. although I like the idea of a home run method. Then there is the fittings that have failed.
B. CPVC I think can make a much more professional looking job like parallel piping of copper, but that awful glue smell. Also the fact that fittings have failed due to improper installation ( no expansion loop)

When I was in business I finally decided on a kind of hybrid install, Pex on 2nd flr's into basement and transition to CPVC in basement. Looked like a nice clean professional install. I think some of the old school copper guys like myself will agree.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Boy oh boy, I got my wife this morning with the taped side spray on ks and now you guys.

Sorry, couldn't resist.








:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Me too...I'm with you Plumb Time. I love Cpvc. Anything else is for hacks....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Due to the problem of glue erosion, I find its much better to install it using shark bites :blink: :laughing:

This will probably piss a few off but it bares saying. I can usually tell a lot about the person and his company by reading posts like this. My general conclusion is that most times these posts come from one or two man shops. Owners trying desperately to get work by under bidding. I can't for the life of me imagine any large plumbing company, and by that I mean a shop with 10 or more employees, even considering installing CPVC or any other such products. It makes no sense whatsoever to me business wise.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Due to the problem of glue erosion, I find its much better to install it using shark bites :blink: :laughing:
> 
> This will probably piss a few off but it bares saying. I can usually tell a lot about the person and his company by reading posts like this. My general conclusion is that most times these posts come from one or two man shops. Owners trying desperately to get work by under bidding. I can't for the life of me imagine any large plumbing company, and by that I mean a shop with 10 or more employees, even considering installing CPVC or any other such products. It makes no sense whatsoever to me business wise.


See post #24.....


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Me too...I'm with you Plumb Time. I love Cpvc. Anything else is for hacks....


I'm actually going back to galvanized, I find that it weeds out the hacks.

It also is quite easy to sell because it's been off the shelves for a while. Premium price point I might add.:thumbsup:


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I worked for a small outfit that did a lot of remodel, addition, and custom house work. We hung miles of the stuff. The owner had to bid it to stay competitive. Now, years later,with me in the service side of things, I see what the longevity of the product is, none. Chlorination dries to to a brittle state where you have to treat it with kids gloves to repair, replace, breathe near. Copper imo, is and should stay the standard.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

[



nhmaster3015 said:


> Due to the problem of glue erosion, I find its much better to install it using shark bites :blink: :laughing:
> 
> This will probably piss a few off but it bares saying. I can usually tell a lot about the person and his company by reading posts like this. My general conclusion is that most times these posts come from one or two man shops. Owners trying desperately to get work by under bidding. I can't for the life of me imagine any large plumbing company, and by that I mean a shop with 10 or more employees, even considering installing CPVC or any other such products. It makes no sense whatsoever to me business wise.


Actually I employ a tad over 1300. Mostly democrats and liberals with a few tea party members to make it interesting. I gave every one the day off for the holiday. I left the token republican at the desk to answer the phone.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Okay,
> I'm switching over from copper and pex to all cpvc water supply. Any specific brands that you prefer?


I like the charlotte brand,it goes with the one step yellow glue,i also like the cresline brand also


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Put it in and move on. I didn't make it. If it's approved, go for it.


 I agree with you,if its approved go for it,install it and move on,i remember the first time we used sch. 80 cpvc water distribution system and it was on a elementary school,the maintence staff insisted it be sch. 80 cpvc because they could work on things with the cpvc.none of them could solder copper pipe,that has been 14 yrs ago now since we put it in the school and so far there hasn't been any problems at all.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

sparky said:


> I like the charlotte brand,it goes with the one step yellow glue,i also like the cresline brand also


Read the whole thread. Happy April 1st.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

love2surf927 said:


> Read the whole thread. Happy April 1st.


I caught on after I had posted.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

sparky said:


> I caught on after I had posted.


Me too


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like to use PVC on cold and CPVC on hot, helps me from crossing them.......


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Will said:


> I like to use PVC on cold and CPVC on hot, helps me from crossing them.......


Galvanized/copper, that makes it real easy:thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Galvanized/copper, that makes it real easy:thumbsup:



I prefer PVC on Cold, CPVC on Hot, and I strap it with zip ties. Keeps the weight down in the truck.......


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I love cpvc it puts Money in My pocket, Had one customer DEMAND I plumb his house with it and ten Years down the road when He built a room addition He had me rip it all out and install New copper water lines when I roughed in the addition

Looked at a job yesterday that was plumbed with cpvc in a summer home, They shut the water off and drained the system but didnt put anti freeze in it since they left the heat on, But the furnance failed this winter and when I checked it for leaks there were so many I recommended ripping it all out and starting over, Just because its easy and cheap doesnt mean its better, Just look at all the  they flood the market with thats marked MADE IN CHINA, it should say made in junk land


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

jnaas2 said:


> I love cpvc it puts Money in My pocket, Had one customer DEMAND I plumb his house with it and ten Years down the road when He built a room addition He had me rip it all out and install New copper water lines when I roughed in the addition Looked at a job yesterday that was plumbed with cpvc in a summer home, They shut the water off and drained the system but didnt put anti freeze in it since they left the heat on, But the furnance failed this winter and when I checked it for leaks there were so many I recommended ripping it all out and starting over, Just because its easy and cheap doesnt mean its better, Just look at all the  they flood the market with thats marked MADE IN CHINA, it should say made in junk land


Why would anyone put anti freeze in water lines?

Propylene glycol is used for traps and toilet trapways. I hope this is what you meant


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Obviously in south FLA we dont worry about freezing. We have installed alot of Flowguard CPVC. I would certainly not use it on a commercial job. The product cannot handle the higher temperatures required in hotels and restaurants and such. It becomes very brittle. I let a $100,000.00 job go because I refused to repipe thier boilers with sch. 80 CPVC because I was truly concerned the product would not make it past the one year warranty period. Because our attics get 150 to 180 degrees in the summer, you even have to worry about the cold lines as well. Do your customer and his customer a favor and tell him of the hazards of CPVC and sell him on copper.


----------

